# Chris King 142x12mm ISO Singlespeed Hub Axle (PHB591)



## marton.l (Nov 1, 2021)

Looking for Chris King 142x12mm ISO Singlespeed Hub Axle (PHB591)


----------



## hectorstone398 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hey man,
Well I got my for sale.Great set of me 
I'll be letting it off for a project
Contact me for price and pictures

[email protected]
Thanks 

Sent from my TECNO KB8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marton.l (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm new on this forum, what's going on with these sketchy "seller" posts? Is this common?

Still looking for an axle though


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

marton.l said:


> I'm new on this forum, what's going on with these sketchy "seller" posts? Is this common?
> 
> Still looking for an axle though


Not common as far as i have seen. Could be legit but I’d be careful with sellers who only have 1 or 2 posts.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

marton.l said:


> Looking for Chris King 142x12mm ISO Singlespeed Hub Axle (PHB591)


Not an easy part to find as they've been discontinued for a while now. Another way to get there is using spacers on either side of a (far more common) 135mm SS axle.

I have a brand new 142x12 black SS hub that will eventually get built up on a wheel. Debating if I'll do another Berd (dyneema) spoke'd wheel or use triple butted stainless.


----------



## marton.l (Nov 1, 2021)

edubfromktown said:


> Not an easy part to find as they've been discontinued for a while now. Another way to get there is using spacers on either side of a (far more common) 135mm SS axle.
> 
> I have a brand new 142x12 black SS hub that will eventually get built up on a wheel. Debating if I'll do another Berd (dyneema) spoke'd wheel or use triple butted stainless.


I just recently bought this newly built 29er wheel set for a pretty good price, with 135mm ISO SS at the back and matching ISO 15x100 at the front. If I had a 142mm frame to build it with I would consider modifying the 135mm axle to use it with spacers, but since I don't have any specific plans I'd rather compromise on frame choices


----------

